# Magic Ball



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I had never heard of Magic Ball until I joined KP. A friend gave me a huge bag of her leftover yarn. 

How do you all join yarn for Magic Ball. I was using the suggestion on Jimmy Beans Wool web site (which is just make a knot with two strands together.) Then I tried the Magic Knot- watched the video on YouTube 5 or 6 times and for the life of me couldn't get the hang of it. Tried the Russian Join, but that would take too long. I am crocheting a baby afghan, but am not happy with the knots showing.

Any advice from you very talented ladies (or gentlemen) is appreciated.

Thank you.
Marie


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

You'll be less happy when the knots come undone after the project is finished. You can crochet over the yarn ends as you go (I made a large afghan, big enough to generously cover a twin bed, doing this with many colors in single crochet, and it turned out great and has worn well), or give the Russian join another try. It's a lot easier if you use a yarn darner needle with a sharper point.


----------



## jumbleburt (Mar 10, 2011)

It seems to me that the magic knot is the best choice for joining. Here's a video that worked for me (at the bottom of the page): http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you. Are you saying that the knots WILL come undone? Oh my goodness! Luckily, I've only done 2 rows.


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

I use the magic knot. It's really not that hard once you get the hang of it. 

Line the two ends up side by side, one end pointing up, the other down. Take the right yarn end under the left yarn, then bring it over the left yarn and then under sand through the loop on the left side and pull tight. Bring the left yarn end under the right yarn, then over the right yarn, then under and through the loop and pull tight. Pull both ends until the two knots slide together and trim ends. 

I know it sounds complicated, but it's basically just tying 2 knots together over another piece of yarn.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Jane:

That's the video I watched over and over and just couldn't get it.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

Thank you Kymm.....I might give it another try. Very exasperating!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Marie from NC said:


> Thank you. Are you saying that the knots WILL come undone? Oh my goodness! Luckily, I've only done 2 rows.


I wouldn't trust ordinary knots not to come undone, although many swear by the magic knot. I prefer Russian join, or just weaving in several inches of the yarn end. I have used magic knot with chenille yarn because you can't use the Russian join, but that work is still in progress and hasn't taken a trip through the washer yet.


----------



## RydersMum (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been using the magic knot and I had my fiancee try to pull it apart and broke the yarn before he broke the knot. I'd say that gets my trust! LOL


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Why don't you join the new ball on the end of a row and weave in? No knots.


----------



## LaLaWa (Jun 20, 2011)

When I've done crochet scrap afghans, I didn't pre-join the yarns, I left them on their skeins and crocheted until I was sick of the color, or until it ran out, and then grabbed a different color. Then I would just crochet over the ends as I went along with the next color. I don't see the point of making the magic ball, unless they're super tiny amounts of yarn and even then I think it would be faster to just crochet over the ends as you go.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

LaLaWa said:


> When I've done crochet scrap afghans, I didn't pre-join the yarns, I left them on their skeins and crocheted until I was sick of the color, or until it ran out, and then grabbed a different color. Then I would just crochet over the ends as I went along with the next color. I don't see the point of making the magic ball, unless they're super tiny amounts of yarn and even then I think it would be faster to just crochet over the ends as you go.


Me too, though I can see the advantages in a knitted project.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

I've not usedthe magic knot..... I'm not sure I could get the knot located just at the beginning of the row when changing colors. but will give it a try. Looks pretty scary to trim that close. I use a weaver's knot and know it won;t come undone and then just weave in ends as I knit...


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I've done both, and imho the russian join looks better. Especially if you are using DK or heavier yarn.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I like that suggestion too. I believe I will try that. Thank you.


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

I appreciate all the advice. I think I have enough info to go ahead with my project. Thank you so much.


----------



## sprucehollow (Oct 4, 2011)

thats what I do just start a new ball at the end of the row never in the pattern and its fine.Seeing that you don't live that far from me i would like to share with you my new venture.I have openned my 1834 federal home to ladies knitting retreats Check out my web site www.sprucehollowfarm.comfor more information Thanks Judy


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

When making a magic ball you are cutting your odd balls of yarn into short lengths, about an arm's length long. That means one heck of a lot of knots. You could knit two strands of yarn together for say, 3 stitches and just cut off the ends. This would give it like it a sort of thick and thin appearance. 
You could later trim all the end to give a sort of fluffy appearance. Or you could just cut them off. They aren't going to come loose. After all, a magic ball does give things a sort of rustic appearance.


----------



## Stitchtogether (Jan 22, 2012)

how do you decide what lengths of yarn go into the magic ball


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Stitchtogether said:


> how do you decide what lengths of yarn go into the magic ball


There are descriptions on the web. Just Google "magic ball".
I have used it with a lot of odd balls of beiges and creams and it is quite effective. You can make the lengths any old length you like. It is better if they are not all the same length, I think.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I've been using the "magic" knit and did't even know it :shock: my mom just called it a double knot. :thumbup:


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I just reviewed a few websites on the magic ball. The jimmybeans video is the same one I used a year or so ago to get me started. Knitters Review has some interesting ideas about using it. Then there is voices.yahoo.com/knitting with more. None of them seem to worry about the knots, as I didn't. 
The video mentions Kaffe Fasset's technique who seems to be the one who first mentioned it. He just left all the original knots that were made when assembling the ball.
One person on another site mentions you can leave the ends of the yarn and either leave them at the back of the work, or use them on the front, creative an "eyelash" effect.
I know for sure I would never try to join all these hundreds of short pieces of yarn with a knot other than utilising the ones used in joining the varied lenths of yarn together. 
It would take all the fun out of it otherwise.


----------



## pmarshall (Mar 17, 2013)

Marie from NC said:


> I had never heard of Magic Ball until I joined KP. A friend gave me a huge bag of her leftover yarn.
> 
> How do you all join yarn for Magic Ball. I was using the suggestion on Jimmy Beans Wool web site (which is just make a knot with two strands together.) Then I tried the Magic Knot- watched the video on YouTube 5 or 6 times and for the life of me couldn't get the hang of it. Tried the Russian Join, but that would take too long. I am crocheting a baby afghan, but am not happy with the knots showing.
> 
> ...


This is the ONLY "magic knot" I use. It will not come untied. You may have to watch this video a few times, and pause it as you do it but once you "get the hang of it," you'll realize that it's actually two knots that get pulled together so they cannot come undone. Give it a try.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/154389093445364151/


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Well, I tried the magic knot... and I can see where it is very strong and will not come undone.... That said... I don't like the feel of the little bump.... I think I'll stick with just starting my new yarn and weaving in the ends as I knit. No knots.... If I were making a magic ball, I think I would use an overhand knot and trim it somewhere around a half inch......


----------



## MotherHensRoost (May 23, 2012)

Magic knot is the only join I ever use. So easy and quick once you get the idea and I've never had one come apart. So much easier than anything else I've tried.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

I learned the magic knot a couple of months ago and love it. I had to go back about 3 times to get it right. Watch it very carefully and write the directions out. You will get it and love it.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I think if you're using scrap yarn for a project like an afghan, you're already relaxed enough not to care if the yarn joins exactly at the end. I use Russian joins, braided joins and magic knots, depending on the weight of the yarn. For heavier yarns, magic knots are quick and dependable. They don't come apart.


----------



## Lorraine Botha (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know if this is the same but I thought it up all by myself. Every time I sew up a toy I had knitted, a heap of leftover yarn, some very short, remained. Instead of throwing them away, I knot them together to form a length of yarn, in any order, any colour any thickness. I just take two ends together, wrap it around a finger and knot. I have a huge ball already and I am going to think up something to knit with it soon. Any suggestions out there? By the way, I tried that double knot. It works beautifully.


----------



## indices (Oct 7, 2011)

To Ryder's mum 
that was a geat explanation of the magic knot. I got 2 strands of wool and did it on the second attemp

Indices


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

fergablu2 said:


> You'll be less happy when the knots come undone after the project is finished. You can crochet over the yarn ends as you go (I made a large afghan, big enough to generously cover a twin bed, doing this with many colors in single crochet, and it turned out great and has worn well), or give the Russian join another try. It's a lot easier if you use a yarn darner needle with a sharper point.


Another suggestion instead of the needle is to use a needle threader (loop of wire). I was taught NO KNOTS and had an instructor who would feel for them. Another trick with ends is to work in one end if doing a stitch that can cover it and come back and work the other end in the opposite direction (great for machine washable items)--can be done in laces but takes PRACTICE lol.


----------



## jwedzee (Feb 13, 2013)

I use the magic knot. Directions are as you make the knots, using the top end first, go under, over the second strand of yarn, then through the loop you make, tighten slightly. Make the lower loop the same way from the other side, under, over and through. Then pull on both strands above and below the knots and tug as hard as you can. If you have properly make the knots, they will not come undone. Then clip the ends as close the the knots as possible. The resulting know will not come loose and once knitted in is almost impossible to find.


----------



## mamarana (Feb 10, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It seems to me that the magic knot is the best choice for joining. Here's a video that worked for me (at the bottom of the page): http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


I used that video also. Had to do it a couple of times, but finally got it. It's practically invisible, and very strong. Love it.


----------



## Daniele1969 (Aug 12, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It seems to me that the magic knot is the best choice for joining. Here's a video that worked for me (at the bottom of the page): http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


I had NEVER heard of this join!! It's simple, quick AND invisible!! Thank you for posting this tutorial. Have saved the link.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I almost always use the magic knot and have never had it come undone. I don't like weaving the ends in or knitting them in as it seems bulky. I use the Russian join with the Homespun yarn.


----------



## mysticsummer (Feb 4, 2012)

I used a magic knot joining #10 crochet thread for a crocheted christening gown. I'm very happy to report the knot is virtually invisible and I couldn't pull it apart. I found a Russian join was fairly difficult when using Caron Simply Soft because the twist is so loose but I hesitate using a magic knot with heavier yarns because it seems the knot would be visible.


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

I made a *magic ball jacket* a couple of years ago and used the *reef knot* (learned when I was a girl guide). The knots have never come undone and the baby wore it all the time.So was in the washing machine very frequently. Still good. See my post above under search. I left the ends out.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

Have wanted to try the magic ball but didn't like the idea of so many tails. Voila, the magic knot, no pesky tails. Another knot is the weavers knot, no tails. Learned this when I went to work in a yarn mill and knots had to be able to pass through the eye of a tufting needle. The weavers knot is too hard to explain in writing, you need to be shown. Thanks for the video of the magic knot.


----------



## EviyRose (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow that is very interesting, a magic knot. I have always used square knots they never have given me trouble. And they have not came out on me. But every one has a preference.


----------



## JoyceKnits (May 22, 2011)

If you do a weaver's knot, can you trim it very close like the magic knot? I've just started doing the magic knot because I love not having to weave in the ends. I'm wondering if the weaver's knot can be treated the same way.


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

Judy, your home is absolutely beautiful. It's a wonderful place for a knitting retreat!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

When I was learning to do the magic knot, a friend helped me remember the sequence saying: over, under & through. Over, under & through. I love using the magic knot to join yarns most of the time. It will not necessarily be at the beginning of a row, but it is usually well hidden within the yarn.


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You'll be less happy when the knots come undone after the project is finished. You can crochet over the yarn ends as you go (I made a large afghan, big enough to generously cover a twin bed, doing this with many colors in single crochet, and it turned out great and has worn well), or give the Russian join another try. It's a lot easier if you use a yarn darner needle with a sharper point.


I am with you. When I crochet, I usually just crochet over the ends. I have never had things come undone doing it that way. But, the Russian joint is great and very neat as well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Magic knot is a good join... I have used it several times *BUT* if its not done right it *WILL* come undone!!!! I only trust the braided join now. It takes more time but its worth knowing my joins won't come undone.. if I need to join another color on a specific stitch I knit 2 colors together. Using my main color for the actual stitch carrying the new color for a few stitches then switch to the new color carrying the old color for a few stitches.. just weaving the unused color in and out as I carry it.. no confusion and no holes...


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Lorraine Botha said:


> I don't know if this is the same but I thought it up all by myself. Every time I sew up a toy I had knitted, a heap of leftover yarn, some very short, remained. Instead of throwing them away, I knot them together to form a length of yarn, in any order, any colour any thickness. I just take two ends together, wrap it around a finger and knot. I have a huge ball already and I am going to think up something to knit with it soon. Any suggestions out there? By the way, I tried that double knot. It works beautifully.


I've done this with leftover "dishcloth cotton" and haven't had the knots come undone. I'm also making a big magic ball of all my leftover acrylic yarn and plan to make a small afghan for charity.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, I tried the magic knot... and I can see where it is very strong and will not come undone.... That said... I don't like the feel of the little bump.... I think I'll stick with just starting my new yarn and weaving in the ends as I knit. No knots.... If I were making a magic ball, I think I would use an overhand knot and trim it somewhere around a half inch......


Back when I first started crocheting and didn't know any better, I knotted my yarn, but I must agree with Dreamweaver - I don't like the feel of the "bump" it leaves, especially when knitting.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A knot is a knot is a knot. I don't like any of them in my work as I can feel them. If I can feel them, I assume others can too. Further, some of them come undone. Horrors!

What I prefer is to weave in my ends as I go whenever I can. The end can be knit over and then under over 6-10 stitches depending on how slippery the yarn is. 


Another technique that I like is to knit the old and new end together for 1 or 2 stitches. While this may look a bit thicker when doing, in the course of the whole project, it is not noticeable and feels better than a knot

The third technique that I like, a bit more fiddly, but works beautifully, is to split the strands of the yarn and hold half the strands of one end with half the strands of the other end as if they were 1 strand and knit together this hold terrifically well and has no bulk to it. On the next row I will incorporate the remaining threads of the half strands as I work.

What I have never been able to do well is to 'felt' wool or alpaca strands together for joining by wetting and hand rolling together. Always comes apart on me.


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

RydersMum said:


> I use the magic knot. It's really not that hard once you get the hang of it.
> 
> Line the two ends up side by side, one end pointing up, the other down. Take the right yarn end under the left yarn, then bring it over the left yarn and then under sand through the loop on the left side and pull tight. Bring the left yarn end under the right yarn, then over the right yarn, then under and through the loop and pull tight. Pull both ends until the two knots slide together and trim ends.
> 
> I know it sounds complicated, but it's basically just tying 2 knots together over another piece of yarn.


Thank you!!! I've never tried this before, but followed your directions - completed the knot. How close do you cut the ends? Will the knot come apart after it's knitted or crocheted?


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful estate, and 80 acres too!! Wish that south central Texas were closer!!! LOL


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

This was a great string. I like the magic knot best and thank you for the addy as I was not doing it quite right. Making lapghans, I'm not really concerned about feeling a knot, especially the magic knot as it really gets small when tightened.

Oh my, the knitters in the yard setting looked so comfortable and happy. Nice picture, beautiful home and all. Very nice.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm curious how long of a braided section you did. I tried it twice and found that my eye went right to the 2-3 stitches made with the braided section. Maybe it was just because I knew it was there? Are yours invisible?


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> It seems to me that the magic knot is the best choice for joining. Here's a video that worked for me (at the bottom of the page): http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


Thank you. I just watched it, and for the 1st time, understand how to do it. I also understand how the order of knots is key to making this work. Good tutorial!


----------



## Bulkarn (Dec 9, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It seems to me that the magic knot is the best choice for joining. Here's a video that worked for me (at the bottom of the page): http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


I'll try it again but I can't get that one to work. I'm missing something on the loops


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Dreamweaver said:


> I've not usedthe magic knot..... I'm not sure I could get the knot located just at the beginning of the row when changing colors. but will give it a try. Looks pretty scary to trim that close. I use a weaver's knot and know it won;t come undone and then just weave in ends as I knit...


What is a weaver's knot?


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

Pumpkin,
This is what I was thinking.
Just carry the new and old yarn double for 2-3 stitches, and you have your join...I have used magic knot, and really like it. I learned how to do it by watching over and over on youtube, and using scrap yarn for practice, til I had it down pat!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I've made many magic balls using the magic knot.


----------



## #1Patsy (Feb 6, 2011)

thks watched learned something new.


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Marie from NC said:


> I had never heard of Magic Ball until I joined KP. A friend gave me a huge bag of her leftover yarn.
> 
> How do you all join yarn for Magic Ball. I was using the suggestion on Jimmy Beans Wool web site (which is just make a knot with two strands together.) Then I tried the Magic Knot- watched the video on YouTube 5 or 6 times and for the life of me couldn't get the hang of it. Tried the Russian Join, but that would take too long. I am crocheting a baby afghan, but am not happy with the knots showing.
> 
> ...


I use the magic knot all the time. It is my favorate. Never had one come apart. The Russian join on the other hand has come apart on me, and I find it hard to do. I hate to weave in the ends and seldom do anymore unless the magic knot shows too much.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I love and believe in the Magic Knot! I've broken the yarn before the knot came loose. The ONE time that a Magic Knot came loose, it was because I didn't tie it correctly. It seems that I need to watch the video every time that I do it thought and I think it's because I'm left-handed, so the way it's done is opposite of what I would naturally do. 

I've also used the Magic Knot quite successfully with bulky and even super bulky yarn. The knot get buried and it really doesn't show. The one thing I haven't tried it to do it so the next color would start at the end of the row and I'm not entirely sure that it would be possible as you have to be able to pull the yarn from both sides of the knot. I'll try doing it the next time I make something with stripes.


----------



## Mungie (Mar 12, 2011)

jumbleburt said:


> It seems to me that the magic knot is the best choice for joining. Here's a video that worked for me (at the bottom of the page): http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


I always use this magic knot, have for years, and have never ever had a problem with it.Works like a charm and so easy to do.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Weaver's knot:


----------



## gclemens (Feb 18, 2012)

Weaver's Knot (one way to do it):


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

DollieD said:


> Pumpkin,
> This is what I was thinking.
> Just carry the new and old yarn double for 2-3 stitches, and you have your join...


Someone, forget who, posted a YouTube video on carrying the new and old yarn double, which I now cannot find but use all the time. Simply, make a loop with the current yarn and a loop with the new yarn, loop them together and knit them together for as many stitches as you feel comfortable with, and then cut the ends off. I've used this method on bulky yarn, including alpaca, and it really doesn't stand out and it holds very well.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Sorry, double post.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

joycegordon said:


> If you do a weaver's knot, can you trim it very close like the magic knot? I've just started doing the magic knot because I love not having to weave in the ends. I'm wondering if the weaver's knot can be treated the same way.


YES..... and it can be placed rather precisely with a little practice


----------



## carrottop71 (Jul 17, 2011)

Emell said:


> Weaver's knot:


I take it you still have to weave in the tails.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Emell said:


> Weaver's knot:


Cool! I love it. But now I don't remember how to do the Magic knot. Too much in one day..sad getting older, or just too much on my plate/in my head right now. I will have to go back and review. The good thing is that I now have these websites. Thank you.


----------



## PoodleMom (May 12, 2011)

Emell said:


> Someone, forget who, posted a YouTube video on carrying the new and old yarn double, which I now cannot find but use all the time. Simply, make a loop with the current yarn and a loop with the new yarn, loop them together and knit them together for as many stitches as you feel comfortable with, and then cut the ends off. I've used this method on bulky yarn, including alpaca, and it really doesn't stand out and it holds very well.


This is what I was going to suggest, too. Someone posted a photo here on KP a long time ago on how to do this and it works really well. If you think it's too thick where the yarn is doubled, go down an needle size or two for just the portion where the yarn is doubled and it's virtually invisible.


----------



## stevensmarion (Oct 7, 2012)

Marie i've been knitting and crocheting for over 45 years andnever hadany knot come apart I make sure I pull the yarn real tight I was using the russion knot the only thing I didnt like about that knot is were you join the yarn it's quite a lot thicker where you join so I saw a video on the magic knot and I love it you can barely see the knot where it is join I use as short of tail that I can when I join because I'm a scrooge and I dont what to waste any yarn after I make the knot I puta dab of fabric glue under each end of the tails right up close to the knot press it together to makke sure the tails stick then I cut off the tails right uup close to the knot and whla and almost invisable knot when you continue on


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Judy, what a fabulous place! Looks very peaceful and welcoming. 

I like the magic knot and love the Russian join where the yarn will cooperate.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

There are several methods shown here:
http://www.knittinghelp.com/video/play/russian-join


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

jumbleburt said:


> It seems to me that the magic knot is the best choice for joining. Here's a video that worked for me (at the bottom of the page): http://janerichmond.blogspot.ca/p/tutorials.html


This video explains the magic knot really well, thanks.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I make my mystery balls of yarn useing the magic knot.


----------



## Monamo (Feb 14, 2013)

I looked at the video and I don't think it's the same thing that you are talking about. The magic knot/loop is a method of knitting in the round. If I understand you are actually making a ball of yarn from different color/texture of yarns. All different lengths. I think you will have to be careful of the knots and just feed them into the work with a tapestry needle when done or work your crochet over the top of the ends as you go. I find that the knots aren't noticed much once worked in.


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

This is also called a bowline knot, commonly used by sailors. I worked for a sweater manufacturer and that is what all splices were tied with in the sweaters that you buy at stores


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Monamo said:


> I looked at the video and I don't think it's the same thing that you are talking about. The magic knot/loop is a method of knitting in the round. If I understand you are actually making a ball of yarn from different color/texture of yarns. All different lengths. I think you will have to be careful of the knots and just feed them into the work with a tapestry needle when done or work your crochet over the top of the ends as you go. I find that the knots aren't noticed much once worked in.


A magic ball is a ball of yarn that is made up of leftover yarn from other projects. Just tie one piece to the next, and so on and on. I've knit charity blankets and dishcloths and just leave the tied together ends wherever the are.


----------



## sumnerusa (Nov 9, 2011)

I just learned the magic knot system and will always use it from here on in. If you do it right, it will not fail. Check out the YouTube website. It's really very simple.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Put a good movie in and just sit there and do Russian joins. You will not regret it when the blanket is done. That is the only one I do now and am so happy with how it looks and works.


Marie from NC said:


> I had never heard of Magic Ball until I joined KP. A friend gave me a huge bag of her leftover yarn.
> 
> How do you all join yarn for Magic Ball. I was using the suggestion on Jimmy Beans Wool web site (which is just make a knot with two strands together.) Then I tried the Magic Knot- watched the video on YouTube 5 or 6 times and for the life of me couldn't get the hang of it. Tried the Russian Join, but that would take too long. I am crocheting a baby afghan, but am not happy with the knots showing.
> 
> ...


----------



## essbee (May 13, 2012)

I also had a problem with ends on a baby afghan I made for a co-worker. I was afraid to use glue and it wasn't th kind of afghan that I could use the magic knoton so I went back through the afghan and sewed (with needle and thread) all of the ends tat were showing. I had 244 little rounds to do this with and was initiall hesitant to do it but it looks much nicer now and I won't be concerned about it looking sloppy with the ends out.


----------



## karen figueroa (Jan 25, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> You'll be less happy when the knots come undone after the project is finished. You can crochet over the yarn ends as you go (I made a large afghan, big enough to generously cover a twin bed, doing this with many colors in single crochet, and it turned out great and has worn well), or give the Russian join another try. It's a lot easier if you use a yarn darner needle with a sharper point.


I have to say, the only join I ever knew until recently was a knot, and I have NEVER had one come undone, in 50 yrs.

I don't make it any bigger than necessary, but I make sure it's tight, and enclose/cover/weave the ends.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I have tried a lot of ways to join the yarn, I just recently came across this way of joining. The first time I used it, believe it or not, my heart was thumping, but I managed to do it first try and have used it several times more and I think it is indeed a "magic knot"!


----------

